# Billy has gastritis



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Last night, Billy had bloody diarrhea and then vomited yellow froth with flecks of bright blood. So, off to the vet we went. I took Pepper with me to have him checked out, too. Billy was tested for Parvo, it was negative, thank goodness. So they gave him fluids under his skin, a shot for nausea and is now on antibiotics. He's not too eat for 24 hours, then on boiled chicken and rice. My poor baby. We had changed to an all ages food that had barley in it and I think that is what caused the gastritis. So, back to what we used before. Pepper is very healthy, weighs 17 oz now. He got his parvo shot. When they initailly gave the shot he was fine, then they handed him back to me and boy he cried. Poor little man. So, it was a busy night for us.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Poor Billy, Hope he if feeling better soon. Great news on Pepper, did they check him for parasites?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

poor Billy, hope the little fella feels better soon xxx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Poor Billy hope he feels better and glad Pepper is doing good.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 26, 2010)

Scary- I hope Billy is feeling better!?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for the well wishes. The anti nausea shot has made him sleepy. I put him in Smoke's pen so the others would leave him aone. He still is having frank blood come out, but no where near as much as before. Only has gone twice since we got back from the vet. I gave him a bit of pedalyte to help maintain his electolyte balance. But all he wants to do is sleep right now. Crossing my fingers his poo in the morning is better.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww poor Billy. My Pip had very similar symptoms back a month or two ago and they treated him the same, antibiotics, a probiotic, chicken and rice diet, and fluids under the skin. He was also given a dewormer. He had problems off and on for a month or so and all we could link it to was possibly food allergies or worms. He's been doing totally fine for awhile now, but I feel for you. I know how scary it is. I hope things are better for Billy in the morning. Keep us posted.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwwwww poor Billy, I hope things are better in the AM. Keep us posted (((HUGS)))


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Awww poor Billy.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww poor little Billy! Hope he feels better soon


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon Billy.


----------

